# Sweet sixteen and growing up with a horse



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that was very touching.  
Your daughter seems like a very nice person; a good person.  Pretty much like me, lol I stay outta trouble!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

in my case im the daughter . . . that somthing i could have shown my mom when she still needed convincing that a horse was the way to go . . . when we got my horse the seller told me and i quote "boys are bad, horses are good . . . i sold this horse once all your mama has to do is call me up and ill sell him again!" that scared me soooo bad!


----------

